# ASK DBSTalk/Dish/Both: When next software update spool?



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

The audio problems on my 942 are terrible. A few software updates ago, I also lost program guide info for just one of my OTA stations (WWOR UPN-9 NY). Will the next update hopefully fix these?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Dont know when it will spool, but I think issues like yours are being addressed. I know it isnt much, or what you would like, but hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hopefully this will also include the audio dropouts on voom...Man its pathetic and pushing my patience

Phil


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Lots of threads on this already, specifically the Bug Report for L.280 and beyond. Check it out...we're one HUGE family of unhappy campers.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

One step forwared and three steps back with ever software update with Dish. God I wish they would just Pay someone who knows what they are doing to fix their receivers. Isn't that why we have a dvr fee in the first place; to pay for the software.  

Everyone knows that Dish has the most buggiest receivers on the market. The 942 had so much promise and now it is just like the 921 I replaced. How hard can it be to get dolby digital/ pcm on both satellite tuners? They did it on the 721 three years ago . Why can't they do the same for the flagship 942? The reboots are starting again with no warning. Watching the superb picture quality with Voom pales when the audio is non existent or out of sync. 

How can a large company with over 11 million customers continue with all the public flubs on their receivers. Doesn't Charlie ever suffer any shame when he runs into his fellow CEOS at other companies ? I would feel pretty bad knowing how my subs talked about my company with such disdain. :nono2:


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I pretty much agree with you Mike, my situation with the software is so pathetic that I am having to pay additional 4.99 per month because the 942 after recent software updates will not recognize my phone line connection

the RW and FF buttons are totally useless now on the unit, if you touch them it's time for a reboot, audio sticking on one channel while viewing another, so many problems I couldn't list them, I have faith in Dish that things will get fixed

my 921 never gave me so much as one problem during the the 6 months that I owned it

-Gary


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry, everyone. The only info we have is "they are busy working on it". Of course, for what it's worth, we'll pass any more info along as soon as we know anything.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

SteveinDanville said:


> Lots of threads on this already, specifically the Bug Report for L.280 and beyond. Check it out...we're one HUGE family of unhappy campers.


Cheer up. You could have a 921.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

It almost appears that the original 942 team was moved on to the MPEG-4 model, the 962 (or whatever it is going to be called). With this in mind, it also appears that they put the Eldon team from the 921 to do maintenance on the 942.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

> ... hang in there, it will get better.


We heard this a lot about the 921, too, and it got us nowhere. I am astonished that one of the posters above never had a single problem with his 921.



jsanders said:


> It almost appears that the original 942 team was moved on to the MPEG-4 model, the 962 (or whatever it is going to be called). With this in mind, it also appears that they put the Eldon team from the 921 to do maintenance on the 942.


Nobody with any sense at all would let the Eldon team work on anything more complex than a microwave oven. :uglyhamme But your explanation certainly does fit the symptoms!

(Gosh, that was fun. It's been a long time since my last Eldon bash! )

I was hanging in there with E*, waiting to see how their MPEG-4 model shook out. But this was the last straw for me; I've cancelled most of my subscription, basically just keeping my grandfathered distant networks. The D* TiVo units I got a few months ago for fallback purposes are so good that there is no comparison.

Charlie, if you notice $800 in missing revenue, that's me, voting with my wallet! :box:

Terry (astrotrf)


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Give me my 921 over this current state of the 942 anyday

I used that puppy everyday, all day long for over 6 months and never had one single issue, the only issue I had was the unit locking in HD mode which was exactly where I wanted it to be  , I have my 510 for SD

I am litterally considering trying to locate a 921 at this point in time, I don't give a **** about NBR

the 942 is a total POS right now, I watched "Paycheck" last night from Showtime and anytime things get moving very quickly I had a lovely display of white speckles/pixels covering the top right 1/4 of the screen, I had 2 different occasions of audio dropouts and complete screen pixelization

At this point in time one needs to tape over the RW/FF buttons on the remote because all they will do is freeze the sum ***** requiring a complete reboot, over 10 times in the past 3/4 days the audio will stick on one channel and will stay on that channel while chaninging to others, playing around with both tuners and swapping in the PiP will sometimes correct this

I also pay a huge bill every month, over 130$(right now around 170$ with center ice) and this type of stuff over and over from dish is unacceptable, but they are the only Satellite provider treating HD with a little respect but I notice that is slowly dwindling month by month, here is my HD bitrate chart:

http://home.bigsandybb.com/gmurrell/bitrate.html

If I had Blu-Ray or HD-DVD at this point in time, Dish would have around 1000$ less annually from this homie due to the rapid degradation of their HD offerings

-Gary


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Guys, I'm going to go out on a limb and say "soon"...yeah, that's nothing new from me I know. So, I'll tell you something else - beta got a new version late last night that may end up being the release candidate. So, soon is possible, depending on what's reported in the next short period of time.


----------



## cyphire (May 28, 2004)

I coudn't agree with your post more Gary... The 921 might have it's problems, but it's mediocre user interface is 10 times better than the absolutely terrible software that the 942 has.

I was promised that the 942 would be 'tivo-like' and would be far superior to the 921. Not the case. It is untrustworth, and it's ability to record shows via a resonable seasons pass, weekly recording, etc. is almost non-viable. 

Someone needs to hire a quality software engineer to rescue this system... Now...

Check my post on 942 problems...


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Mark, no problem at all

after all these years of problems from Dish I still have some patience with them, why I don't know, they are such a great provider I guess

Lord knows though I have spent some big money for Dish hardware and progamming, eventually it will pay off I guess

-Gary


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Mark, I had 921 and now 942. The 942 is ten times what the 921 was. Mine works flawless WITH NO PROBLEMS AT ALL, WITH YOUR HELP. Dewey in Tampa.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine also works, 99.9% of the time. I am "very" satisfied with it. I just can't understand why some people have such problems with it. I hope they can enjoy it as much as I do!
Tom in TX


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

deweybrunner said:


> Thanks Mark, I had 921 and now 942. The 942 is ten times what the 921 was. Mine works flawless WITH NO PROBLEMS AT ALL, WITH YOUR HELP. Dewey in Tampa.


My wife has had her leased 942 since Oct 1st and has not had one problem - I now have the use of our two "old" 508's and couldn't be happier. 

On the 16th of this month we were connected to Verizon's Fios Service - (very) high speed internet  by fiber optic to the outside wall of our home. A byproduct of obtaining this service is that our regular old landline telephone, while it remains copper wire inside the house, is fiber optic outside. Every cheesy cheapo Caller ID I own has continued to work. The Caller ID on the 508's and also the 942 now don't function. (All the Dish modems work perfectly otherwise.) Dish nor Verizon seems to have been aware of this, and I'm quite sure my lone call to each won't result in overtime this weekend to solve the problem.

I found a new, short thread on another forum where a new Fios reported a similar problem .... and a 921 owner rang in to say he also had Foios recently installed and his 921's Caller ID continues to work. :grin:


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Guys, I'm going to go out on a limb and say "soon"...yeah, that's nothing new from me I know. So, I'll tell you something else - beta got a new version late last night that may end up being the release candidate. So, soon is possible, depending on what's reported in the next short period of time.


That is great news for those that are having problems.

I have had no real issues at all wiht the 942, even at 2.81. Is there a way to keep the IRD from taking any updates. I know with my other echo IRD's it give the option to ask before downloading.

I don't want to end up having problems with the next software download, similar to most others are having with 2.81 while I am having smooth sailing.

LouPenya


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Guys, I'm going to go out on a limb and say "soon"...yeah, that's nothing new from me I know. So, I'll tell you something else - beta got a new version late last night that may end up being the release candidate. So, soon is possible, depending on what's reported in the next short period of time.


Thanks again Mark. Yours is a voice of reason. Even if it takes a little longer it's good to see that it is being worked on. The 942 has proven itself an excellent DVR in the past. Even with it's currrent software issues I'm glad I switched from the 921. (Anxious for these software issues to get ironed out so I can go back to whining about mpeg4 and new HD channels and OTA reception and all the other burning issues of our times.)


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

Gary Murrell said:


> I am litterally considering trying to locate a 921 at this point in time, I don't give a **** about NBR


Gary, I don't want to go off-topic in this thread, but I'm really interested in this statement. Perhaps we could agree on a new thread if this turns into a discussion ...

My DirecTiVo units have NBR, which I'd never experienced before, and my reaction after understanding what it can do was basically "OMG, this is the best thing since sliced bread, and it may even beat that!" I can only conclude that folks who don't care about NBR watch TV in a very different manner than I do.

I'd be very interested in hearing why NBR doesn't strike you the same way, given all of it's terrific capabilities.

Thanks.

Terry (astrotrf)


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Terry quickly not to go off topic, I have never really needed NBR, I only need the ability to go thru the guide and select random HDTV shows from all of Dish's offerings

I mean I use NBR for Bikini Destinations and American Chopper on DHDT, but that is just a small convienence, no biggie

I guess that I don't need NBR because I don't watch shows day after day, most, if not 90% of all HD programming I view is a one time deal (like movies) IE: not episode after episode

-Gary


----------

